# High Pay on a boom lift



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

Southeast Power said:


> I don't want to open a can of worms on the job but, the guys are working tied off on an elevated platform 40 to 80' up and also using a 100+' boom lift.
> Our local has high pay of $1 per hour. Its been years since I have thought about it but, do guys generally get high pay on boom lifts or does the guy working on the platform get high pay. Neither or both??
> 
> How does it work in your local?


Our high time is $4 and it specially says silo’s/smokestacks over 100’ and boatswing chair over 50 or 75’ I believe. No mention of boom lifts and from what I hear it’s discretionary if they give it to you or not on those. I have little gonads so id probably start crying on 100’ boom lol


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Union or not, I've never gotten more pay because of hazardous duty.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

There’s a place here that has concessions that all maintenance is at 80% and new construction is at 90%. All contracted new work is done over the winter. My employer used to get jobs there. He always paid 100%. 

One cold winter they were doing a job there. Some of the guys had to climb the steel with permanent ladders to run conduit up for a few motors. They pressured the foreman into asking the boss for high time. The boss replied “I’ll give them the high time for the sixty or so man hours, but it will be 90% pay for that and the rest of the winter” :vs_laugh:

We all have to pick and choose our own battles. :vs_laugh:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

micromind said:


> Union or not, I've never gotten more pay because of hazardous duty.



That's crazy!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I think the rule of thumb in my old local was anything over 100'.

Not any silos in NYC I know of but there are plenty of other structures well over 100'.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HertzHound said:


> There’s a place here that has concessions that all maintenance is at 80% and new construction is at 90%. All contracted new work is done over the winter. My employer used to get jobs there. He always paid 100%.
> 
> One cold winter they were doing a job there. Some of the guys had to climb the steel with permanent ladders to run conduit up for a few motors. They pressured the foreman into asking the boss for high time. The boss replied “I’ll give them the high time for the sixty or so man hours, but it will be 90% pay for that and the rest of the winter” :vs_laugh:
> 
> We all have to pick and choose our own battles. :vs_laugh:



That place sounds familiar....

GA...


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Southeast Power said:


> How does it work in your local?



Journeyman-->Job steward "We're working up on XXX, is this high pay?"
Steward-->Calls the local "Guys working on XXX, is high pay applicable?"
Local-->Steward "Yes or No."
Steward-->Journeyman and/or Foreman "This work XXX is or isn't high pay."


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> That place sounds familiar....
> 
> GA...


That’s the place.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HertzHound said:


> That’s the place.


I recall that chithole.....


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Journeyman-->Job steward "We're working up on XXX, is this high pay?"
> Steward-->Calls the local "Guys working on XXX, is high pay applicable?"
> Local-->Steward "Yes or No."
> Steward-->Journeyman and/or Foreman "This work XXX is or isn't high pay."



Wow what a democratic non-answer


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

What 595’s contract says.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> That place sounds familiar....
> 
> GA...


?????


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

If it is the rule then they have to pay as dictated by the contract, if not, then nothing to see here.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

brian john said:


> If it is the rule then they have to pay as dictated by the contract, if not, then nothing to see here.


I'm normally easy going but when it's in the contract it's not up for negotiation to me.


----------



## Berkley226 (Nov 13, 2019)

Nice Thread ..


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

High pay in boom lift? Answer is No. I have been in union for about 39 years and there may be a local some where that it is but I have never seen it.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

BDB said:


> High pay in boom lift? Answer is No. I have been in union for about 39 years and there may be a local some where that it is but I have never seen it.


Heck there may be locals where if there is any toilet paper but Charmin there is extra pay per hour.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Working at a height is far more dangerous than working with electricity......:vs_unimpressed:


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

joe-nwt said:


> Working at a height is far more dangerous than working with electricity......:vs_unimpressed:


I think there is some truth to this...

I also suspect that there is a spectrum of it too... young and / or inexperienced guys and old less mobile guys are likely more prone to mis-steps / grips, etc.

A 25 to 40 year old JM is what fits the bill in most cases.

But I also think it is true about underground, crawlspace, attic, etc; while not potentially as dangerous, there is lots of things to go wrong other then a bad connection or a dropped screwdriver.

Cheers
John


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

brian john said:


> Heck there may be locals where if there is any toilet paper but Charmin there is extra pay per hour.


Those are some sensitive @ssholes:vs_laugh:


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

brian john said:


> Heck there may be locals where if there is any toilet paper but Charmin there is extra pay per hour.


Heck you may be right


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

The contract he posted spells it out good, the key word was unguarded, a boom or lift is guarded. A chair or swinging bucket on a crane was high work for us, even 1 foot off the ground. That was government work, but then again they would also give you dirty work money if was not in your job description.


----------

